# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Chương trình từ thiện của VIETDESTRAVEL

## vietdestravel

Ngày 1-3/09/2012 *Du lịch Phú An- VIETDESTRAVEL* tổ chức một chuyến đi tặng quà cho các cháu dân tộc Zao tại bản Tả Phìn, Zao Đỏ thuộc bản Cát Cát Thuộc Huyện Sapa Tỉnh Lào Cai. Hiện vật được tặng là Quần áo và sách vở , đồ dùng học sinh cũ cho trẻ em 2 trường cấp I, II. Hiện tại chúng tôi đang quyên góp từ các nhà hảo tâm những bộ sách giáo khoa cũ cấp I, II và đồ dùng học sinh cũ để lên tặng cho trẻ em trên đó. Bạn nào có sách cũ, đồ dùng học sinh có thể tặng lại cho công ty để chung tay cho chương trình. *Du lịch Phú An – VIETDESTRAVEL* cảm ơn tất cả các bạn rất nhiều!!!. Các nhà Hảo Tâm có thể cùng công ty chia sẻ này tới các cháu xin liên lạc qua *VIETDESTRAVEL*

 Note: Bên công ty sẽ qua tận nơi để nhận đồ quên góp. 
 Du lịch Phú An Chân thành cám ơn các bạn!

*VIETDESTRAVEL - Travel your way!!!*

Website: HOME
FB: Phu An Travel - Travel/Leisure - Ha Noi, Vietnam | Facebook
Email: sales@vietdestravel.com / info@vietdestravel.com
Phone: 04.3641.7686 / 88 / 89

----------


## vietstar.art

muốn tham gia chương trình này thfi sao bạn

----------


## love_victory

Bạn có thể nói cụ thể chương trình hơn cho mọi người biết được không?

----------

